# DIY Four-tank stand



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

So, I'm going to be moving to Richmond in August and instead of having our tanks all spread out, my girlfriend and I decided we would try to build one big stand that would house two 20 high's on top and two 10g tanks below. I'd like to build this thing so that eventually, the 20g tanks could be moved to the lower level and something as big as a 90g or even 120g could be placed on top, so it will have to be very sturdy as well as wide enough for the two-foot wide 120g. I figure that this leaves me a whole foot of space behind the the 20g's that will go on the bottom (eventually) where I can stow the canister filters for the tank that will go up top.

Anyone have any advice for a project like this, or possibly have a link to something similar? The build probably won't start until I'm done working on my new toy ('88 Nissan 300zx - just a little longer until it's road-ready!) so I probably have a couple of weeks before I start.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hmm, no one? I'm still really digging this idea so I think I'll go forward with it. I might try to use that Google mockup thing that I've seen in other build threads. It looks like a useful tool. If I do so, I'll be sure to post links here. I'll also try to remember to take pictures during the build in case others are interested in doing something like this.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

it sounds cool


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Hmm.. sounds interesting. Good idea. I'm currently planning a stand for my 16 gal and 2.5 nano. Just placing them on a single 4'x20"x3' custom built stand. I plant on using 1" steel box tubing, then a Plexiglas top. Obviously with appropriate support.

Mine is gonna take roughly 60' of steel with my current design, costing around 70 bux. I have a welder, so if you have a way of using one you could try that. With that much weight, I suggest trying to go with steel.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

its google sketchup.

you can use 2x4 and two 2x6s as the main length of the beams.what are you going to skin the stand with? wood? paint/stain? there must be more details. what you really need to do is get rid of all these tanks, find plans for a stand for a 40 breeder w/ 20 long on the bottom for a sump and start a reef tank. i swear you wont be mad at me. ive been telling you this for a while now buddy. lol


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Haha, unlike you I will always be faithful to my freshwater tanks. I have no future plans in terms of getting rid of any tanks. In fact, I think I just crossed myself and said a few Hail Mary's as I typed the last part of that sentence, and I'm not even Catholic!

But seriously, the next tank I want (and by that I mean one I'd have to buy - I still have a 10g hex and a 20 long sitting around empty that I already have tons of [freshwater] ideas for) is going to be a really big freshwater tank, like the 120 that will go on top of this stand and house a big American cichlid. The tank after that will probably be a smaller (~20 gallons or so) saltwater. Following that will probably be a big Rift Lake community, followed by a large reef. So, a big reef is a couple of years down the road most likely.

This will be an extremely over-engineered wooden stand, likely stained but possibly painted. I'll probably work on the Google sketchup tomorrow and post it here for criticism.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

watch the sketch up tutorial videos. they help alot in learning basics.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

With the weight you are planning to eventually have above, I would trust nothing short of Angle iron. Wood slats or shelving would in my view be ok but main supports would be Iron. IMHO.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i know people that put 120s on wooden stands, i even know a few that have 180s on wooden stands.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Onefish2fish, I hear you. I have also seen thirty gal tanks on card tables and ping pong tables. It's a lot of weight and could indeed be built with wood, but for my own peace of mind,, I would still opt for angle Iron. But that's just me.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Just an update: this idea has been put on hold for a couple of reasons. First of all, we bought a 125g tank that came with a stand, so we probably won't be putting something like a 120g on top of a stand like this. Also, we acquired several other tanks and stands that kind of complicated things and solved several problems all at once.

Once I figure out exactly what tanks we have and which ones need stands, I'll rethink my strategy as far as building more stands goes.


----------

